# Can i take time off?



## Beck (Jul 22, 2021)

Hello. I just started working at the target store and I was confused with the vacation/personal time off. I wanted to take 4 days off, but I don't know if I'm allowed to because I just started working. Should I ask my hr about this?


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 22, 2021)

Beck said:


> Should I ask my hr about this?



Yes


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 22, 2021)

Ask.  It wouldn’t bother me at all but I have peers that wouldn’t allow it.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jul 22, 2021)

Exactly how long have you been with Target? When do you want to take off? If you been there less than a month and want to go pretty soon I’d say no. Been there 2 months or more and want to take off end of August or later probably ok. You could also put 4 of your shifts on swap shift and if someone takes them that would be ok.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 22, 2021)

tax free weekend off, no way.


----------



## Beck (Jul 22, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> Exactly how long have you been with Target? When do you want to take off? If you been there less than a month and want to go pretty soon I’d say no. Been there 2 months or more and want to take off end of August or later probably ok. You could also put 4 of your shifts on swap shift and if someone takes them that would be ok.


So I have been there less than a month, I started 2 weeks ago. I wanted to go aug 4th to 7th


----------



## Times Up (Jul 22, 2021)

At this point you are too new to be requesting vacation (within your first month basically).  If you already had plans, you should have brought that up during your interviews.


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 22, 2021)

Also, even if you had been at Target longer, you missed the cutoff for requesting any time off that week. The schedule for that week is posting tomorrow. Any requests would have to have been submitted and approved by Tuesday.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 22, 2021)

That schedule will be posted today.  Asking for time off is fine, but the schedules are 2/3 weeks out.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jul 22, 2021)

Beck said:


> So I have been there less than a month, I started 2 weeks ago. I wanted to go aug 4th to 7th


I would say ask HR or a team lead.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 22, 2021)

Beck said:


> So I have been there less than a month, I started 2 weeks ago. I wanted to go aug 4th to 7th


That schedule is being posted tonight or tomorrow. You’re too late.


----------

